
A decentralized model for funding Open Source software and Journalism - EGreg
https://qbix.com/QBUX/whitepaper.html
======
EGreg
Someone posted a model for funding open source software that relies on GitHub
doing it.

Most models today rely on “charity” mechanisms.

This can leverage an actual network effect, and keep data private, creating a
free market in data and software. Like the way Google Spreadsheets can be
locked so you can view but have a really hard time copying data out. It solves
many problems of bulk data collection and helps monetize software and content.

~~~
verdverm
There have also been several discussions on non-donation based models. The
general term that seems to be emerging is COSS or Commercial OSS.
[https://coss.media](https://coss.media)

I think the donation discussions have focused on library creators, while the
others have leaned towards larger projects and applications.

I left academia to stop begging for money, and so my COSS ambitions lead to a
preferred business model in my case.

[https://github.com/hofstadter-io](https://github.com/hofstadter-io) for the
curious

